# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  Αναζήτηση ΒΒ Link #9009 (Περιοχή Κορυδαλλός)

## Installer

καλησπέρα και από εμένα ,
Ψάχνω ακόμα ένα λινκ ακόμα για το ΒΒ μου  :: .
Έχω μιλήσει με τον nektariosko (raditz (#9326) )θα σηκώσουμε ένα λινκ (Χρόνος μας είναι λίγο περιορισμένος και καθυστερούμε λίγο). Αλλα θέλω να βγάλω ακόμα 1 


Τα Βασικά:

Mikrotik RB433 Level 4 64MB RAM 3 LAN 3 mPCI.
ANT57-GD26E 5GHz wideband 26dBi Grid Antenna WAVEARENA 
ANT57-GDA30E 5GHz wideband 30dBi Grid Antenna WAVEARENA 
2xUbiquiti UB5 - 802.11a mPCI 23dBm 5GHz 

thx
Nick

----------


## jtiger

Έχω ελεύθερο inf και απ'ότι βλέπω καλή οπτική προς τα εκεί....Άν και όποτε θες πές μου.Δημήτρης(jtiger , 14405)

----------


## Installer

you got msg ... 

thx
Nick

----------


## nektariosko

για 2 λινκ????Μπααααααα κάντα τρια ... ::

----------


## Installer

Νεκτάριος που εισαι ρε  :: 

Που είναι ο 3ος και δεν τον βλέπω  ::

----------


## aaagul45

Έχω ελεύθερο inf και απ'ότι βλέπω καλή οπτική προς τα εκεί..???

----------

